# Turnips are 358 bells! (and Saharah is here :3)



## elscyia (Mar 31, 2020)

Dodo code is 6KFRS <3 Feel free to talk to Saharah and take fruits too! Tips appreciated!

I have nooks, able sisters etc.. too :3


----------



## Puuhi (Mar 31, 2020)

Can I come over? I haven't got that many turnips to sell, but will tip.


----------



## elscyia (Mar 31, 2020)

Puuhi said:


> Can I come over? I haven't got that many turnips to sell, but will tip.



feel free :3


----------



## SCORPA15 (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi I would like to come over please.


----------



## elscyia (Mar 31, 2020)

SCORPA15 said:


> Hi I would like to come over please.



feel free! code is in the top post


----------



## tajikey (Mar 31, 2020)

Thank you so much! I was able to unload half my stash. I left a 50k tip for your generosity.


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Mar 31, 2020)

May I come over? I will give 5,000 bells?


----------



## elscyia (Mar 31, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Thank you so much! I was able to unload half my stash. I left a 50k tip for your generosity.



hey nice im glad! thank you so much

- - - Post Merge - - -



PPUAlchemist said:


> May I come over? I will give 5,000 bells?



of course!


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Mar 31, 2020)

Cool, I'll try to get in once it lets me.  It keeps saying the destination locale is full.


----------



## BuzzingFaces (Mar 31, 2020)

*Stonks*

Hey, was wanting to join but it says it’s full. Could you let me know when there’s room. Willing to tip!


----------



## elscyia (Mar 31, 2020)

BuzzingFaces said:


> Hey, was wanting to join but it says it’s full. Could you let me know when there’s room. Willing to tip!





PPUAlchemist said:


> Cool, I'll try to get in once it lets me.  It keeps saying the destination locale is full.



i regret posting the code publicly...


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Mar 31, 2020)

Maybe close the gate, change the code when current group is done, and PM people that post? Just a thought.
This is still very generous of you.


----------



## Puuhi (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh no, my game didn't save after leaving your town for some reason. Still got my turnips. :/ Did you at least get to keep my tip?


----------



## elscyia (Mar 31, 2020)

Puuhi said:


> Oh no, my game didn't save after leaving your town for some reason. Still got my turnips. :/ Did you at least get to keep my tip?



i think so! thank you

- - - Post Merge - - -



PPUAlchemist said:


> Maybe close the gate, change the code when current group is done, and PM people that post? Just a thought.
> This is still very generous of you.



just as you say that someone dcs LOL ok lemme get the new code and post it ehre AGAIN cause inever learn from my mistakes


----------



## folium nouum (Mar 31, 2020)

Can I still come?


----------



## elscyia (Mar 31, 2020)

Dodo code is 6KFRS <3 Feel free to talk to Saharah and take fruits too! Tips appreciated!


----------



## Joe (Mar 31, 2020)

could i come please?


----------



## USN Peter (Mar 31, 2020)

elscyia said:


> Dodo code is 6KFRS <3 Feel free to talk to Saharah and take fruits too! Tips appreciated!


Hello, may I visit you too?
I will bring nook mileage ticket!


----------



## elscyia (Mar 31, 2020)

Joe said:


> could i come please?



feel free! code above!

- - - Post Merge - - -



USNPete said:


> Hello, may I visit you too?
> I will bring nook mileage ticket!



of course! thank you so much!


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Mar 31, 2020)

Finally got in.
Left your bells by the docks. Will just check with Sahara before getting out of your hair.


----------



## folium nouum (Mar 31, 2020)

thankyou, on my way, your island seems to be full at the moment

edit: I got in, thankyou once more for being so kind


----------



## elscyia (Mar 31, 2020)

PPUAlchemist said:


> Finally got in.
> Left your bells by the docks. Will just check with Sahara before getting out of your hair.



<3 glad u could!


----------



## Analena (Mar 31, 2020)

May I come when you're open please?


----------



## elscyia (Mar 31, 2020)

Analena said:


> May I come when you're open please?



of course! your best bet is to just try and join cause honestly i cant keep track of the randoms joining too ;;


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Mar 31, 2020)

XD It's busy. I have been stuck in the same spot for several minutes due to back to back arrivals. X3
Will finish my business asap.


----------



## elscyia (Mar 31, 2020)

PPUAlchemist said:


> XD It's busy. I have been stuck in the same spot for several minutes due to back to back arrivals. X3
> Will finish my business asap.



im in physical pain


----------



## corlee1289 (Mar 31, 2020)

Hoping I can join eventually~


----------



## USN Peter (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi, sorry, my game crashed and didn't save the bells I received from selling it... May I visit again?


----------



## elscyia (Mar 31, 2020)

USNPete said:


> Hi, sorry, my game crashed and didn't save the bells I received from selling it... May I visit again?



ofc :3 feel free to join if you can


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Mar 31, 2020)

Still trying to find Sahara. X) Will leave once I do.


----------



## Joe (Mar 31, 2020)

thank you!!


----------



## foxtracks (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm going to try to visit in a bit just to sell my turnips, I'll be as quick as possible! My character is Sage from Arbor Isle by the way.


----------



## elscyia (Mar 31, 2020)

foxtracks said:


> I'm going to try to visit in a bit just to sell my turnips, I'll be as quick as possible! My character is Sage from Arbor Isle by the way.



my shop closes in just over an hour :3


----------



## USN Peter (Mar 31, 2020)

elscyia said:


> ofc :3 feel free to join if you can



Thank you so much again!
I hope you like the Pink-hyacinths I left. =)


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Mar 31, 2020)

And finished finally. @.@ Thanks again.


----------



## elscyia (Mar 31, 2020)

USNPete said:


> Thank you so much again!
> I hope you like the Pink-hyacinths I left. =)



thank you so much!! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



PPUAlchemist said:


> And finished finally. @.@ Thanks again.



<3


----------



## foxtracks (Mar 31, 2020)

elscyia said:


> my shop closes in just over an hour :3



On my way right now! ^^


----------



## corlee1289 (Mar 31, 2020)

Is there room to host me?


----------



## foxtracks (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm sorry to say this but I'm on my way back as it appears the sale didn't register. I'll tip again. Thank you!


----------



## elscyia (Mar 31, 2020)

BuzzingFaces said:


> Hey, was wanting to join but it says it’s full. Could you let me know when there’s room. Willing to tip!



loads of space now!


----------



## VillageDuck (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks a bundle for letting me swing by! I was the dapper chappie named Ducky.


----------



## Starlightt (Mar 31, 2020)

Heading over to sell my little turnip pile! Thanks!!


----------



## elscyia (Mar 31, 2020)

VillageDuck said:


> Thanks a bundle for letting me swing by! I was the dapper chappie named Ducky.



no prob! :3


----------



## acnlgirl (Mar 31, 2020)

Could I come sell? I will tip


----------



## LinDUNguin (Mar 31, 2020)

Still available? Would love to come over, thank you!


----------



## elscyia (Mar 31, 2020)

8 mins left!


----------



## acnlgirl (Mar 31, 2020)

It won't let me come until you close your nook phone


----------



## LinDUNguin (Mar 31, 2020)

elscyia said:


> 8 mins left!



Attempting to get in, but keep getting interference message


----------



## acnlgirl (Mar 31, 2020)

yeah me too


----------



## elscyia (Mar 31, 2020)

acnlgirl said:


> It won't let me come until you close your nook phone



my phone isnt open ppl are leaving and joining, ive posted it in more places than here and random thread viewers are joining too


----------



## acnlgirl (Mar 31, 2020)

elscyia said:


> my phone isnt open ppl are leaving and joining, ive posted it in more places than here and random thread viewers are joining too



Oh ok, Is your town full at the moment?


----------



## elscyia (Mar 31, 2020)

done! thx everyone


----------

